

Ask HN: Do you use antivirus software on your Mac, which one? - csmeder

I recently switched from using only linux to also owning a Mac. When I visit torrent sites or security/hacker sites I often wonder should I have an antivirus installed?<p>I don't download random DMG files, and I use Chrome to browse so I figure I'm pretty safe, but this is just a guess. I would like to hear your thoughts.
======
jmount
Most anti-virus software is the worst of both worlds: 1) it fails to block
virus, trojans and rootkits, 2) it messes up your operating system (infecting
file system hooks). Firewall software can be useful- but less so anti-virus
(though you do need to turn off some auto-run/auto-open facilities even on a
Mac).

------
st3fan
If you don't pirate software then there is zero reason to run anti-virus
software on your Mac.

"visit torrent sites or security/hacker sites" + "I don't download random DMG
files" don't go well together though.

~~~
csmeder
I rarely visit either, and I don't download DMG from them. The only DMG files
I install are from tusted sites: Apple, Adobe, Sourceforge, etc..

